# Old Contest



## jeff (May 15, 2011)

Cleaning up the server a bit and I stumbled upon an old contest. We've added thousands of members since this contest ran, so I thought I'd dredge it up for another look and maybe some inspiration.

In 2004 we collaborated on a contest with Woodturning Design Magazine. Here are links to the entries and the winners.

All Entries

Winners

Please excuse the broken links on those pages. It's old stuff and some forum structure has changed...

Enjoy!


----------



## LEAP (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the little look into the past. Some beautiful pens there


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Jeff! Wow!!!!! Mark Gisi  entered the intermediate category and came in 2nd.


----------



## skiprat (May 15, 2011)

....and a SLIMLINE won first place in the ADVANCED class !!!  Too cool!!!:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (May 15, 2011)

That is very interesting to see what made a winning pen back in '04.  I noticed most of the entries featured a lot of bead and cove work.  Very few had any real modifications to the pen design itself.  Perhaps it was written in the rules or back then everyone was simple turning regular kits.  I would love to see a contest now and compare the winners to see how fast pen turning has evolved.

Thanks for sharing this Jeff.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> Cleaning up the server a bit and I stumbled upon an old contest. We've added thousands of members since this contest ran, so I thought I'd dredge it up for another look and maybe some inspiration.
> 
> In 2004 we collaborated on a contest with Woodturning Design Magazine. Here are links to the entries and the winners.
> 
> ...



So who is gonna step up and organize the new version of this?  I would but I am currently involved in running the 2011 Spring PITH. Darn. :wink::biggrin:  Come on, I know someone wants to.:tongue:

Landon


----------



## skiprat (May 15, 2011)

I think this is the still working link back to the IAP thread


----------



## hunter-27 (May 15, 2011)

skiprat said:


> I think this is the still working link back to the IAP thread


Thanks for volunteering Buddy.:smile-big:


----------



## jeff (May 15, 2011)

skiprat said:


> I think this is the still working link back to the IAP thread



Thanks, Steven. I intended to post that, but I forgot. Excuse the funky characters in there. That's one of those old posts that got a little messed up when we did the forum upgrade in 2008.


----------



## jeff (May 15, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> That is very interesting to see what made a winning pen back in '04.  I noticed most of the entries featured a lot of bead and cove work.  Very few had any real modifications to the pen design itself.  Perhaps it was written in the rules or back then everyone was simple turning regular kits.  I would love to see a contest now and compare the winners to see how fast pen turning has evolved.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this Jeff.



Dan, I was thinking the same thing. A present-day version of this contest would be very different. Just look at the Bash contests of the past few years. 

I'd be in favor this fall of doing another collaboration with the magazine, and putting a pretty significant pool of prizes together. 

The evolution of pen making has been driven in large part by the "collective creativity" of our IAP community. By that I mean one idea leads to another, and so on until a particular concept or design looks nothing like the original. Vendors step up too, by providing unique tooling, wacky materials, kits that lend themselves to customization, and various bits of hardware that put things over the top.

I wasn't necessarily suggesting we should have another contest like that, but if enough people are in favor, we can certainly start thinking about it.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> I wasn't necessarily suggesting we should have another contest like that, but if enough people are in favor, we can certainly start thinking about it.


I'm sure that Skip was thinking about that.:biggrin::wink:


----------



## witz1976 (May 15, 2011)

Jeff - do you think Woodturning Design Mag. would be interested in co-sponsoring and publishing the event like they did 7 years ago?  

I would be game for it...as I am sure plenty of other folks would be too. We seem to like contests around here:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (May 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> Excuse the funky characters in there. .


 
LOL, of course I knew what you meant about 'funky characters' but there were certainly some great 'characters' around then too. Lou, Scott, YoYoSpin, Bev, Eagle and a few other cool dudes.

Reading a few threads from that era, it seemed to me that this contest was born from a quick discussion between Ed Davidson ( YoYoSpin ) and Scott . 
One of the contestants, Bev Polmanteer, still holds the Longest Thread record ( I think ) with her 'What do you look like?' thread.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 15, 2011)

Thats really neat to see how far pens have progressed since then!


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2011)

I think Woodturning Design magazine would probably jump in on this.

Scott.

PS:  I'm still a funky character!   ;-)


----------



## ed4copies (May 15, 2011)

It's a great idea, but watch timing==if possible, bear in mind that the best shows run in the pre-Christmas days.

Maybe think about restructuring the bash.  We have the Russ Fairfield contest--could we add the Woodturning Design contest?  Maybe every TWO years (this will be the 8th Bash, the 10th should be a grand gala!)


----------



## witz1976 (May 15, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Maybe think about restructuring the bash.  We have the Russ Fairfield contest--could we add the Woodturning Design contest?  Maybe every TWO years (this will be the 8th Bash, the 10th should be a grand gala!)



Ed, you may be on to something neat here :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (May 15, 2011)

Ed, glad to see you you are going to fight with others over getting to run that contest. :biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 15, 2011)

Does this mean that I should start work on a pen starting now?


----------



## bitshird (May 15, 2011)

Unreal that Mark Gisi only took a second place in the intermediate division, things have come a long way in 7 years. and I think Ed would do a great job ramrodding this contest, Thanks for volunteering Ed.


----------



## ed4copies (May 15, 2011)

IF I can find enough people to do prizes, so all I have to do is "fix problems", I would LOVE to run a contest for a change!!

So, who wants to volunteer to be "Prize sub-chairmen"??  Just administer, say 25 prizes each!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 15, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## ed4copies (May 15, 2011)

I'll only need five volunteers, don't everybody jump in at once!!

Since I have had ONE PM, I should clarify---this is based on the possibility of organizing this contest as part of the BASH.


----------



## DurocShark (May 15, 2011)

I'd be happy to dive in... PM coming.


----------



## bensoelberg (May 15, 2011)

Count me in Ed.


----------



## DocStram (May 15, 2011)

Jeff . . .  I only recognize a few of the names as being IAP members.  Of course, it was about a year before my time with IAP.  Do you remember any of their IAP usernames?


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 15, 2011)

skiprat said:


> One of the contestants, Bev Polmanteer, still holds the Longest Thread record ( I think ) with her 'What do you look like?' thread.


 
I took the time to go through all 61 pages as it has been a while since I had visited the thread.  It is rather sad to me that some of the wonderful people that graced our lives is no longer of this world.  

Lou's before and after is still disturbing.


----------



## skiprat (May 15, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Lou's before and after is still disturbing.


 
Having actually met Lou, I still can't tell the differance:biggrin:

It really would be nice to see all the Great Original bunch here. But I must admit that my day has been made by JP's return. ...Lou's 'Big Brother' apparently:biggrin:


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2011)

So, I dropped a note on Joe Herrman, the editor at Woodturning Design Magazine, and he said they would be willing to do something like this again if somebody here would organize it.

I think this would make a good contest to offset the Bash, in other words, run it in August and September.  Yes, some people's summer plans would get in the way, and for some the push to produce inventory for the before-Christmas shows might get in the way.  But I think the Bash is already a full-plate in a lot of ways.  There are plenty of contests, so one more contest would just sort of blend in.  Vendors are already pretty extended donating prizes and may not be willing to give more, better prizes to support this extra contest.  And people are already busy making ugly pens for my favorite contest, which may distract from making a nice pen for this WDM (Woodturning Design Magazine) contest.  This kind of contest in August and September would give everyone a good major event to enjoy as part of their IAP membership at some time during the year other than the Bash.  Just my thoughts on this.

I'm not against running it as part of the Bash though.  It would be a major event that would bring in even more people to our IAP site.  That much extra time would allow Joe to put a notice of the contest in the magazine, while running it in Aug and Sept likely wouldn't give him time to put it in print.  If we're willing to accept that the vendors would want to donate prizes for this event, and not so much for the other lesser publicized events, and that we would have to come up with prizes elsewhere for the other Bash contests, then that would be fine.

What does everybody think?

Scott.


----------



## penhead (May 16, 2011)

Whoa...now there's a slide down the time tunnel...thanks for that Jeff...
very interesting...


----------



## mredburn (May 16, 2011)

IF your going to do it in September of this year you will probably have to commit right now. He may have enough lead time to start advertising it. Youask him and see if September is even Possible. I like the offset contest, that would make a major contest about every 6 months. Thats about the right amount of time I need to be able to come up with a design. 
Add a couple of piths and we could  have a major activity every Quarter. If you were not able to participate in one you wouldnt have to wait a year to get involved. I would say ask and see.  Im sure that we can support this on  an annual or biannual level.  IT would add to Mike Brobergs work load as activities manager.  Hmm not a bad thing.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2011)

Scott said:


> So, I dropped a note on Joe Herrman, the editor at Woodturning Design Magazine, and he said they would be willing to do something like this again if somebody here would organize it.
> 
> I think this would make a good contest to offset the Bash, in other words, run it in August and September. Yes, some people's summer plans would get in the way, and for some the push to produce inventory for the before-Christmas shows might get in the way. But I think the Bash is already a full-plate in a lot of ways. There are plenty of contests, so one more contest would just sort of blend in. Vendors are already pretty extended donating prizes and may not be willing to give more, better prizes to support this extra contest. And people are already busy making ugly pens for my favorite contest, which may distract from making a nice pen for this WDM (Woodturning Design Magazine) contest. This kind of contest in August and September would give everyone a good major event to enjoy as part of their IAP membership at some time during the year other than the Bash. Just my thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


What better prize is there than to be recognized by the magazine and IAP and get publicity.  The vendors have been great to us, but why push them.  My vote would be for a picture of the winner's pens in the magazine.  If a vendor wants publicity and thinks of it as good advertizing, I wouldn't stop them from offering but why even ask?


----------



## traderdon55 (May 16, 2011)

I think it would be great if it could be done in September or some other time in the fall as there is so much going on during the birthday bash already.


----------



## DurocShark (May 16, 2011)

I agree with fall timing. 

Those getting ready for Christmas shows may see it as an opportunity to make a show piece for their displays.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 16, 2011)

I think the summer/fall is a good idea because some of us don't have heated shops and it would be more comfortable if it wasn't in the winter. I do like the 4 events a year idea.


----------



## skiprat (May 16, 2011)

LOL, Ka - ching!!! the penny has just dropped:biggrin:

You guys call it 'Fall' because you can't spell 'Autumn'


----------



## DurocShark (May 16, 2011)

skiprat said:


> LOL, Ka - ching!!! the penny has just dropped:biggrin:
> 
> You guys call it 'Fall' because you can't spell 'Autumn'



At least we spell liter correctly. And pronounce aluminum the way it's spelled. 

:tongue:


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2011)

skiprat said:


> LOL, Ka - ching!!! the penny has just dropped:biggrin:
> 
> You guys call it 'Fall' because you can't spell 'Autumn'


I thought you guys switched to the euro


----------



## traderdon55 (May 17, 2011)

skiprat said:


> LOL, Ka - ching!!! the penny has just dropped:biggrin:
> 
> You guys call it 'Fall' because you can't spell 'Autumn'



I can spell autumn it's just that I have got old and lazy and it takes less typing to spell fall.


----------

